# Can I enter Germany to attend a job interview on a Schengen visa?



## ks00235

Dear friends, 

I have been trying to find this information everywhere, but cant find a solid answer. I am Karthikeyan, just completed my masters in Biomedical engineering in Uk. i am currently in India. while I was in Uk i applied for jobs in Germany for my field, i managed to get an invitation letter for job interview/trial work from a hospital called Helios Kliniken, Schwerin. The trial work starts on Jan 13th 2014, I haven't applied for a visa yet, i am waiting for my certificates to arrive from Uk. my question is simple. Which visa do you think would be the best for my situation? Has anyone been given an invitation letter for job interview from any companies in Germany? I was in the idea that Job seekers visa would be ideal for me. But a friend informed me today that she went to Germany on a Schengen Visa and attended an interview for couple days. I am confused now . Any help and advice would be really appreciated. 

Thank you
Karthikeyan


----------



## Rihannaola

A Schengen visa generally allows you into Schengen member countries - which includes Germany. It could be a Tourist or Visit visa, amongst others. So that's about right. 
Since you haven't an offer, but rather an interview, one of the above-mentioned visa categories is fine. It would then need to be replaced in the case of an offer and employment, to a Work and Residence permit, using the employment letter you may have been issued by the organization. 
Good luck!


----------



## likith_jogi

try applying for business visa.


----------



## Tellus

Try to get a Blue Card. If you get a degree in a MINT-Profession, means
Medical, IT, Nature Siences, Technique or Med Doc and you´ll earn at least Euro 46.600/year, you can apply for the card. 
But Master has to be proofed in Germany. For some regions it might be possible to get the card if the annual earning is less than 36.192 €. 

Unluckily can´t set an URL because i`m new here. bluecard-eu(dot) de/eu-blue-card-germany/


----------



## ks00235

Tellus said:


> Try to get a Blue Card. If you get a degree in a MINT-Profession, means
> Medical, IT, Nature Siences, Technique or Med Doc and you´ll earn at least Euro 46.600/year, you can apply for the card.
> But Master has to be proofed in Germany. For some regions it might be possible to get the card if the annual earning is less than 36.192 €.
> 
> Unluckily can´t set an URL because i`m new here. bluecard-eu(dot) de/eu-blue-card-germany/


Hey, thanks for your reply. 

Isn't the blue card option for people who has already secured a job in Germany? 

I have been offered an invitation letter for job interview. If I excel and they hire me then my plan was to apply for blue card. 

Please clarify

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## likith_jogi

yes karthik, blue card is for people who already have job offer in germany.
Best thing is to apply for business visa as you will be attending interview.
schengen visa is a tourist visa.

regards


----------



## ks00235

likith_jogi said:


> yes karthik, blue card is for people who already have job offer in germany.
> Best thing is to apply for business visa as you will be attending interview.
> schengen visa is a tourist visa.
> 
> regards


Thanks for your reply likith, But I was going through the checklist of a business visa and if I am not wrong business visa is a category of schengen visa right? and was going through the checklist of the business visa and some of the documents were relating to my current employer. But I am not employed at the moment. what do you think ?

Thanks 
Karthik


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi Karthik,

I do remember a guy who had been to germany for an interview, he applied for business visa as Interview comes in Business category. 

read this post u may get some idea.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...any-should-i-apply-tourist-business-visa.html


----------



## bluesand4

Consider yourself going for vacation, and you pass by a company for meeting... No need for business visa as its intention is for other purposes


----------



## ks00235

bluesand4 said:


> Consider yourself going for vacation, and you pass by a company for meeting... No need for business visa as its intention is for other purposes


Thanks for your reply. But my job interview is more like a trial work for a week, its not a just a meeting with the employers. The trial work is unpaid. 

what do you suggest?

Regards
Karthik


----------



## beppi

The company must make sure that what you are doing is legal. Ask them what kind of visa you should apply for!
(Or alternatively, ask at the embassy.)


----------



## ks00235

beppi said:


> The company must make sure that what you are doing is legal. Ask them what kind of visa you should apply for!
> (Or alternatively, ask at the embassy.)


Hi.

I have checked both the things. I have asked the hospital people who have provided me with the invitation letter and they said they have no idea and just that they provide these invitation for international job seekers. 

at the embassy they are not that helpful as one would imagine. Also it clearly states in the embassy site that they wont give any suggestions and advice on what type of visa to choose. 

Thanks for your reply
Karthik


----------



## Milapa

Hi,

Can you please udpate what did you finally do? Buissness or Tourist?
Ans which all documents were required?

i too am in a similar situation and need to travel next week.


----------

